# Monster Magnet and other sound producing devices.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

What about a "Silver Bullet" or similar battery powered vibrating device inside a glass jar? Maybe a plastic bottle? Leave the rubber sleeve on the vibrator? Remove the sleeve? Maybe just laid in the bottom of your boat? Lots of experimenting to do in this area. Mabe different materials would make different sounds. Experiment until you find somthing fish like. There must be hundreds of different vibrating devices so surely one would give the right frequency. As the old saying goes, "Different strokes for different folks."

If you "Borrow" one of these devices, make sure you let the person you "Borrowed" it from know or maybe not. At any rate, if you return it, have the common decency to replace or charge the battery. 

Another use for these devices that is probably not in the instructions manual: Turned on and rolled into a place the cat cannot get to drives them totally berserk. 

One note of caution! A cat will rip through a bed spread, quilt, sheet and pillow to get to one of these things if it is left running.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Who would have thunk it?

I can pretty much get away with fishing anytime I want but I don't think I want to push it that far. My wife wouldn't never believe this one. 

Thank's Capt.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah the wife would be wondering what kind of snapper I was fishing for.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm thinkin marbles and a glass jar. On low of coarse!!!!!!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I fished from a boat that had a nice sound system... He had several sub woofers in the bilge. IIRC, he had a few thousand watts worth of amps pushing them... No particular genre of music seemed to produce better or worse but I don't do hip-hop or rap much at all and never when fishin'... 

Personally, I like only the sound of the engines, screaming fish alarms and friendly conversation along with the requisite waves slappin' hull...

Brent


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

That is some pretty funny, and imaginitive stuff right there Ken! 

by the way, was in Crystal River again first week of March. We gotta hook up again next time I'm down!


----------

